# JList: wie füllen?



## madmaurice (3. Feb 2008)

Also erstmal hallo liebe Community,

ich bin froh eurer Runde beizutreten.

jetzt zu mein problem:
also ich arbeite mit netbeans und hab ne liste auf meiner form eingefügt.

Ich hab folgenden Code um ein ArrayList in die List zu füllen:

```
public void fillList() {
        accountlist.clear();
        for(int i = 0;Collection.size() < i; i++) {
            accountlist.addElement(Collection.get(i));
        }
        login.lstAccounts.setModel(accountlist);
    }
```

accountlist is vom Typ DefaultListModel
Collection is vom Typ ArrayList<String>

Trotzdem bleibt die JList leer.

Sry wenn ich irgend einen dumme Fehler mache, aber ich hab gerade erst angefangen mit Java.


----------



## outbreaker (4. Feb 2008)

dein Fehler liegt in Zeile 4

deine Bedingung ist falsch so geht er nie die Schleife durch

so gehts:



```
for(int i = 0; i < collection.size(); i++) {
```


----------



## madmaurice (4. Feb 2008)

shit  :lol:  vor dummen fehlern is man nie sicher xD

war wohl gestern abend zu müde um das zu sehen. :roll: 

jedenfalls vielen Dank  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus: 

ich hock schon seitn paar tagen dran


----------

